# '08 Bear Mount finally home from the taxidermist



## Thumb Hunter (Mar 16, 2009)

Just picked up my bear from the taxidermist, took it in the U.P. on a D.I.Y. hunt just north of Iron Mountian, I think it turned out great.
Disreguard the date on the camera, i know it's wrong.


----------



## rickwalley (Jan 22, 2010)

Why don't I see any photo? I've had this problem with other pictures supposedly in threads before also. I'm logged in, have tried different browsers, and have any pop-up blockers turned off. Just can't figure it out? Help


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

Thats an awesome mount TH, congrats.


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Very cool mount. I sure would like one like that.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

That's really sweet! Congrats on a fine trophy.:coolgleam


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

WOW!! Way to go. That is a really nice looking mount.


----------



## Cuz (Jan 16, 2008)

I like the facial expressions on your mount. Very cool. Congrats!!


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Very cool! contgrats on the bear!


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

congrats on the bear and the mount


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Great mount! What did it weigh?


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice job...How about some details, weight, gun? bow? etc.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

That is a really cool looking mount!
I like it when the animal appears to be in subtle movement.

I'd like to hear more on the Hows and when as well.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Great looking bear and mount, congrats on your success


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats! Nice mount and a DIY hunt to boot, lots of win there.


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Great bear mount !


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

Very cool mount! Congrats on the bear.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

cool mount


----------



## Thumb Hunter (Mar 16, 2009)

We went up on a week long hunt, and were fortuante enough to be able to stay at a buddy's uncle's cabin free of charge. On day one we got there and hung our stands and set up bait stations and then proceded to throw back quite few cold ones. The neXt morning we went out and checked the bait.....nothing had hit any of our four baits spread out over about a square mile. The rest of the morning we spent hunting squirrles, grouse, woodcock, and fishing. We hunted every evening and we all seen deer and coyotes I was able to watch a fisher (not sure if that's tactually what it was but that is what it resembled) for about 15 min. milling around my stand. On the second to last day of our hunt we we went out to check the bait I noticed the my honey burner was not hanging from the tree where it was when I left it the night before. Upon closer inspection it was clear that my bait had been hit the night before, a large portion of the bait was gone, the honey burner was all tore up and licked clean, the empty cans of "bear bomb" were all chewed up and there was fresh bear poo everywhere. As usual we went back to camp and ate then went out bird hunting and killing time in various differant ways. That afternoon we went out to sit on stand and the bait had been hit yet again, shortly after getting on stand it started to rain and I had this feeling that as soon as it stopped raining I would see something (I had the feeling every other day of hunting that i was going to see something and it never seemed to work in my favor) sure enough as soon as it stopped raining I cought movement and looked in the direction and I see her comming in and then she goes down behind a hill and i pulled up my Marlin 336 in 35 Remington and get ready and in she comes to start munching and gives me a perfect broadside shot at about 35 yards. I take out both lungs and she runs back down the other side of the hill. She dressed out at just under 300 lbs. and the DNR aged her at 5years old. We got her back to camp and took lots of pictures and preceded to celebrate. We drove home the next day and after making several phone calls I was told about a taxidermist over in Minden City, Nature's Finest Taxidermy. I called him up and even though he was married the day before and was getting ready for his honeymoon he agreed to open up his shop after hours and meet me so he could cape the bear. Truly was an unforgettable hunt. Thanks for all the comments on the mount, enjoy the pics.


P.S. All the cans of bear bomb and the honey burner was cleaned from the stand site on the last day of the hunt, only thing that was left was what was left of the bait.


----------



## Andrew Balcom (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice, thats really cool how much did it weigh and what was the weight ?


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Very nice mount! Sounds like you had a killer hunt, congrats on a real nice bear.


----------



## Thumb Hunter (Mar 16, 2009)

Just under 300 lbs.


----------

